# Some musky baits



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)




----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

nice work really like that red with the tiger stripes


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Some great looking baits there FM. I really like the crankbaits. That's a great size and profile.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice work, Marshall. I like the patterns you chose too. Just yesterday I was thinking about making a few pink patterned baits to try this year. Have you had any luck with that type of pattern for muskies?


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

Vince I've never had luck trolling pink on St. Clair. Can't speak for casters


----------



## Charly (Mar 23, 2009)

we get alot of fish on st clair with pink that is if you consider pretty baby pink


----------



## Charly (Mar 23, 2009)

Vince we use to run pink Monster shads at night at Piedemont. Had a few black bars on it like a firetiger would have. they called it pink tiger and it worked really good.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

When I consider muskie baits, I am primarily concerned with the belly and slightly up the sides on the lures. Also contrasts. Details, we all know, the fish would never really see or really care about IMO. Pretty baby is a white bellied lure with silver scale...the red underlayed stripe is a fade out red by the scales, but I wouldn't consider a pink. 

I used to slay skis in the Kawarthas on a pink bucktail I once tied. Don't have many pink trolling lures. Here is one I call Hot Pink Snapper that I painted this winter to try this upcoming season. Gold scale over Flo. pink. We'll see how it works.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

nice baits Josh, if you ever want to sell some Mary wants a pink one.


----------

